# RC Racing Station New Orleans LA



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Fall RSC Points Series coming soon. Will consist of four races. One drop. 
Round 1- 18 Aug 2012
Round 2- 01 Sept 2012
Round 3- 15 Sept 2012
Final Rd- 06 Oct 2012

VTA, 1/12, TC, and WGT

http://www.facebook.com/rcracingstation


----------

